# What the Loss to SC Really Does



## HighCotton (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm as big a Georgia fan as they come, so this is hard for me to say............

but, Saturday's game was just another embarrassment for UGA and CMR.  I (and we) must finally admit that UGA is a mediocre program and mid-tier team in the SEC.  You have to say this because all the evidence is there.

I think fans need to realize this and, not lower their expectations/standards, but not be surprised when things like this happen.  As has been pointed out many times, UGA has not beaten a ranked opponent in forever.

Saturdays loss exposes UGA as an overhyped imposter.  EVERY TIME UGA plays a big game, they ALWAYS underachieve.  This time they were exposed on the national stage and it wasn't pretty.

We UGA fans have always thought the program was one of regional/conference and national caliber.  I think I lot of fans now realize it's all been a hoax.  I love the Dawgs but my expectations are lowered now.  We have to lower our expectations so the dissappointments are not so much a surprise anymore.

I believe Saturdays loss and the way we lost will tarnish UGA for a long time.  We were exposed for what we are... an overhyped, mid-tier program with more talent than results... until we can manage to prove otherwise.  Until CMR team can beat ranked opponents in big games, what else can a fan think?  The proof is staring us in the face.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree 100%. I dont care how the rest of the season plays out. If CMR wins out I still dont care. There is no fire in the belly. Total embarssment! He has been out coached so many times. Another soft team. The coaching staff needs a complete over haul. I knew this game was going to make or break our season, but I again fell into the homer trap from the preseason hype. I thought Richt was focused on turning the corner, but it's no where close! Dominated up front again! He walked the sidelines and talked on the headset as it where a close game. Our team, our time, was another over hyped joke. if it were a tough loss in a close game you tip your hat and move on, but to be blown off the field and never had a answer. Meltdown mode is in full swing with me. Richt needs to go!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you boys are going a little overboard with this loss situation. Sure I have ribbed you guys over the years about being bottom feeders but it was just ribbing. A middle of the pack SEC team is a 8-9 win a year team. I think UGA is better than that. You guys continue to have 10 win seasons which does put you as a top team in the SEC. Now the problem that I would have as a UGA fan is not being up and ready for ranked opponents. That is just unbelievable that you can't get over that hump. Is that a coaching problem? I think it is. It has happened way too many times not to think that the coaching staff is not preparing players for the big stage and not being prepared themselves and getting outcoached.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I think you boys are going a little overboard with this loss situation. Sure I have ribbed you guys over the years about being bottom feeders but it was just ribbing. A middle of the pack SEC team is a 8-9 win a year team. I think UGA is better than that. You guys continue to have 10 win seasons which does put you as a top team in the SEC. Now the problem that I would have as a UGA fan is not being up and ready for ranked opponents. That is just unbelievable that you can't get over that hump. Is that a coaching problem? I think it is. It has happened way too many times not to think that the coaching staff is not preparing players for the big stage and not being prepared themselves and getting outcoached.



It's time for change in Athens! Richt cant get it done!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 8, 2012)

I hate to say it because he is the lowest form of human on the planet but i'd take Petrino right now over Richt!


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm all in for a change. It's time to give someone else a turn. If they fail, oh well, you've got to try. I would rather lose knowing that I gave it a 100% effort with what I had. If the UGA program is satisfied with what they are giving us, then let us know so we can know what to expect. If they give us another season of CMR they are satisfied with being laughed at. Any other fan base that thinks we need to stick with him is just wanting to laugh for more years to come.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2012)

Roll Dang Tide....

Just looking for some humor... You guys got extra shirts??


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys may think I am crazy but Derrick Dooley has done more with less at UT. I seriously think that if he had the talent and depth on both sides of the ball that Richt has he would do more with it. All talent being equal, I take Derrick Dooley's team over Richt's.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 8, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I think you boys are going a little overboard with this loss situation. Sure I have ribbed you guys over the years about being bottom feeders but it was just ribbing. A middle of the pack SEC team is a 8-9 win a year team. I think UGA is better than that. You guys _*continue to have 10 win seasons *_which does put you as a top team in the SEC. Now the problem that I would have as a UGA fan is not being up and ready for ranked opponents. That is just unbelievable that you can't get over that hump. Is that a coaching problem? I think it is. It has happened way too many times not to think that the coaching staff is not preparing players for the big stage and not being prepared themselves and getting outcoached.



True, but who have we beat?  Answer- no body of any consequence.  10-win seasons full of W's against weak opponents.  In that case, 10 wins doesn't mean squat!  UGA hasn't risen to the occasion and beat a ranked opponent is what- 3-4 years at least?  It's time for CMR to go and what the heck has happened to the defense?


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 8, 2012)

Not a Georgia fan, but from an outside perspective that is exactly what I have thought for a while now. It's going to take a change to get to that next level. Uga is a tweener program better than the Vandy's and Kentucky but no where ready to compete at the upper level on a consistent basis.


----------



## joedublin (Oct 8, 2012)

GO COCKS!!! Took us along time to get where we are now so I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy it for as long as it lasts!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2012)

Meltdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Meltdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hope it's like burning a clear cut.


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a UGA fan and cannot put the blame on anyone. USC played hard and Aaron Murray has more on his mind right now with his fathers situation.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 8, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Roll Dang Tide....
> 
> Just looking for some humor... You guys got extra shirts??



Just got back from Bama yesterday and bought a few new T-shirts, size large.

UGA has had a top 10 recruiting class for what seems like every year for the last 10 years.

I remember way back whem Leeman Bennet coached the falcons, and took them to the play-offs a couple of years and was fired.  The Smith family said they fired him because they didn't believe Bennet could take them any further than he had.  Is this the case with Mark Richt?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

fairhope said:


> You guys may think I am crazy but Derrick Dooley has done more with less at UT. I seriously think that if he had the talent and depth on both sides of the ball that Richt has he would do more with it. All talent being equal, I take Derrick Dooley's team over Richt's.



no thanks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2012)

So if you guys were to get another pseudo east title, win the sec, and a BCS game and finish 13-1, short of the BCS invite, you wouldn't be happy and see that as a reason to keep Richt?


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> So if you guys were to get another pseudo east title, win the sec, and a BCS game and finish 13-1, short of the BCS invite, you wouldn't be happy and see that as a reason to keep Richt?



No and 0-14 would be better than pulling for the tide.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not resistant to change.  In fact, if there's someone else out there better, lets go get'em!

Not sold on the Dooley idea, however, Kirby Smart come on down!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> So if you guys were to get another pseudo east title, win the sec, and a BCS game and finish 13-1, short of the BCS invite, you wouldn't be happy and see that as a reason to keep Richt?



Yes we would but you still need to win the big games. SC was a big game and we folded like a .... never mind, you get the picture. Florida ain't going to be no cakewalk either. Playing 'Bama in the SECCG will be an embarrassment for us. We're talking blow out. If we get there which I doubt.

Richt lacks the killer instinct. It showed in the team's play Saturday night. We're due for a shot at the NC but Richt can't get us there. 10-2 is a great season until you get stuck there all the time and we're stuck there all the time now. Plus we're developing a real bad habit of losing to SC regularly. The ole ball coach still has our number.

'Bama doesn't seem to have that problem. They have a coach that wants to win everything and he does what it takes to do it.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Yes we would but you still need to win the big games. SC was a big game and we folded like a .... never mind, you get the picture. Florida ain't going to be no cakewalk either. Playing 'Bama in the SECCG will be an embarrassment for us. We're talking blow out. If we get there which I doubt.
> 
> Richt lacks the killer instinct. It showed in the team's play Saturday night. We're due for a shot at the NC but Richt can't get us there. 10-2 is a great season until you get stuck there all the time and we're stuck there all the time now. Plus we're developing a real bad habit of losing to SC regularly. The ole ball coach still has our number.
> 
> 'Bama doesn't seem to have that problem. They have a coach that wants to win everything and he does what it takes to do it.





Good point, Lee.  Saban has a lake house not far at all from Athens, wonder if we can throw enough money at him to get him to come over?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> Good point, Lee.  Saban has a lake house not far at all from Athens, wonder if we can throw enough money at him to get him to come over?



I'm willing to give it a shot Glen. Otherwise I see years and years of 10-2 in our future. We need a shot at 12-0. That's the Saban difference.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 8, 2012)

maybe it's just the state of georgia curse... hawks, braves, and falcons can't get past the first round of the playoffs. dawgs can't win big games, tech can't get out of the acc cellar, and heck, atlanta is the only city in history to lose not one, but TWO nhl franchises. this state is cursed in sports...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> I'm not resistant to change.  In fact, if there's someone else out there better, lets go get'em!
> 
> Not sold on the Dooley idea, however, Kirby Smart come on down!!


He would be a good choice. But you will need to break out the check book.


----------



## TurkeyJay (Oct 8, 2012)

joedublin said:


> GO COCKS!!! Took us along time to get where we are now so I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy it for as long as it lasts!!!



x2...


----------



## ACguy (Oct 8, 2012)

It has taken alot of people way to long to realize Richt is not the guy. You could tell he was the problem back when everyone threw WM under the bus .  Didn't UGA just extend the contract for Granthem and Richt? It would be hard for them to get a big time HC when they will owe Richt and Granthem so much money. Richt will look good again because the only good team he has left is UF .


----------



## bigsix (Oct 8, 2012)

I have always supported Richt but the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. That's what we seem to be doing Richt needs to step back and look at how they are preparing for big games. With the exception of LSU last year most bigs games we are having to dig out of a hole because we are not ready to play. Something has to change.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

I dont know whats up with Richt not winning the big games and this isnt a poke at UGA fans but this is reality IMO.....  UGA lost every ranked game they played the last couple years,  lost their last bowl game... Granted all this happend with Rambo, Ogletree and the other starters.   Now this year they open 6 in the country pre-season..........Can anyone tell me how that is possible?    I KNOW uga wasnt a top 10 team this year and that huge preseason ranking got the dawg fans expectations up much higher than they should have been.    On the other hand,  some will say USC isnt a #3 team.....I dont know, i havent seen them play the big boys yet but i do think were a top 10 team.  Having said that, Uga shouldnt have a meltdown and freak out that you got beat by a top 10 team or #3 in the country.   Most people knew UGA wasnt what they ranked them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2012)

The bottom line is UGA is at the top tier in the SEC when it comes to $$$$. The bottom line is the can afford to get whoever they want. Saban likes the challenge and has his way with recruiting in the state anyways. I say it's time to pay the big $ for a proven championship coach.


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> I dont know whats up with Richt not winning the big games and this isnt a poke at UGA fans but this is reality IMO.....  UGA lost every ranked game they played the last couple years,  lost their last bowl game... Granted all this happend with Rambo, Ogletree and the other starters.   Now this year they open 6 in the country pre-season..........Can anyone tell me how that is possible?    I KNOW uga wasnt a top 10 team this year and that huge preseason ranking got the dawg fans expectations up much higher than they should have been.    On the other hand,  some will say USC isnt a #3 team.....I dont know, i havent seen them play the big boys yet but i do think were a top 10 team.  Having said that, Uga shouldnt have a meltdown and freak out that you got beat by a top 10 team or #3 in the country.   Most people knew UGA wasnt what they ranked them.



They SHOULD be a top 5 team by now. The sad part is they never will be. 

What kills me is Richt keeps saying we got outplayed. When is he going to say I am going to make sure that never happens again?


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> I dont know whats up with Richt not winning the big games and this isnt a poke at UGA fans but this is reality IMO.....  UGA lost every ranked game they played the last couple years,  lost their last bowl game... Granted all this happend with Rambo, Ogletree and the other starters.   Now this year they open 6 in the country pre-season..........Can anyone tell me how that is possible?    I KNOW uga wasnt a top 10 team this year and that huge preseason ranking got the dawg fans expectations up much higher than they should have been.    On the other hand,  some will say USC isnt a #3 team.....I dont know, i havent seen them play the big boys yet but i do think were a top 10 team.  Having said that, Uga shouldnt have a meltdown and freak out that you got beat by a top 10 team or #3 in the country.   Most people knew UGA wasnt what they ranked them.



Given all that, what makes SC such a great team now that they've beaten a team not worthy of a top 10 ranking?  Consuming too much of your own Kool-Aid there Ginny...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

ACguy said:


> It has taken alot of people way to long to realize Richt is not the guy. You could tell he was the problem back when everyone threw WM under the bus .  Didn't UGA just extend the contract for Granthem and Richt? It would be hard for them to get a big time HC when they will owe Richt and Granthem so much money. Richt will look good again because the only good team he has left is UF .



the football coach’s three-year extension was finalized Thursday with big changes to his buyout terms.
Athletic director Greg McGarity also is getting a raise and a two-year extension to take his contract through the end of 2017.

That was somewhat unexpected, but even more surprising was the news that Richt won’t have to pay anything to Georgia if he leaves during the length of the contract that runs through Dec. 31, 2016, after that buyout clause was completely removed. If Richt had left after this season in the old deal, he would have owed a minimum of $2 million.


The money Georgia will owe Richt if it fires him without cause also will decrease during the length of the deal. It’s $4.8 million if he is fired after the 2012 season, but that number decreases to $2.4 million after the 2013 season, to $1.6 million after the 2014 season and $800,000 after the 2015 season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I say it's time to pay the big $ for a proven championship coach.



realistically speaking, who is out there that you would be willing to throw big money at?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 8, 2012)

No offense Ginny but we absolutely throttled a team that y'all barely scampered by. Our team was just not prepared this past Saturday plain and simple. Friend didn't have the o-line ready and Richt didn't have the team motivated! We have the talent to be ranked where we were but our coaches have once again let their team down.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Having said that, Uga shouldnt have a meltdown and freak out that you got beat by a top 10 team or #3 in the country.



It has nothing to do with the fact UGA lost, but the manner in which they lost.  

Georgia flat out did not show up ready to play, were not motivated, and got beat in every facet of the game.  And the sad reality is, this has been going on for nearly a decade with Richt at the helm.  He may be one heck of a nice guy, may even be a great recruiter, but he simply does not have the ability to get the Dawgs up for big games.  Look at his record against ranked teams over the last 3-5 years.  

I think Georgia fans need to get serious and make a decision.  Do we want to remain a 9-10 win team every year, or do we want to contend for titles?  If we want to contend for titles, then Richt has to go.  The talent has been there for years at Georgia, whereas the coaching leadership has not.  You put Saban, Spurrier, Meyer, or even Miles as the head coach over UGA the last decade, and you have at least 2-3 titles in the trophy case.  Sure, Richt can contend for SEC titles occasionally when the other top teams have down years, but he simply cannot remain competitive when they are having successful years.  Let's face it, Alabama is not getting any worse.  Florida and Tennessee are only going to improve, and Carolina will remain a thorn in our side as long as Spurrier is there.  All of these teams will only get better, can you say the same thing about Georgia?

Watch the games, look at the film, and consider the talent we have had at UGA since Richt arrived.  Look at the number of players who are having success in the NFL, and accept the reality.  Richt takes excellent talent and finds a way for them to play average.  Its been going on for 10+ years, and will never change as long as he is the head coach.  We had the #1 QB and RB taken in the 1st round a few years back, yet still managed to lose 3 games and played in the Capital One Bowl.  We have 3 or 4 1st round defensive players right now, yet gave up 35 to SC and 44 to Tennessee.  

Take South Carolina, for example.  Look what Spurrier has been able to do with average talent, and that is in no way a knock on Carolina's team.  Clowney and Lattimore are phenomenol, but consider the rest of the team.   Spurrier finds a way for them to play above their talent level, and has been that way since he walked through the door.  Georgia is a far superior team in both talent and experience over Carolina, yet loses 35-7.  Anyone who doubts this, ask yourself this.  Let's say that game is replayed with Richt coaching SC and Spurrier coaching UGA, and who do you think wins?  

If UGA wants to make the next step, Richt has to go.  Period.


----------



## sac1972 (Oct 8, 2012)

UGA will always be a good team year after year because of the talent in the fan base. With that said UGA will never make it to the champianship with a coach that runs more than passes and refuses to run over an opponent. That is the bottom line. S. Carolina handed us our butts Saturday on the way home.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 8, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> the football coach’s three-year extension was finalized Thursday with big changes to his buyout terms.
> Athletic director Greg McGarity also is getting a raise and a two-year extension to take his contract through the end of 2017.
> 
> That was somewhat unexpected, but even more surprising was the news that Richt won’t have to pay anything to Georgia if he leaves during the length of the contract that runs through Dec. 31, 2016, after that buyout clause was completely removed. If Richt had left after this season in the old deal, he would have owed a minimum of $2 million.
> ...



Does Granthem have a buy out too? I think he makes around a Million a year for the next 3 or 4 years.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> realistically speaking, who is out there that you would be willing to throw big money at?



My first try would be Saban. I know thats an easy one, but he's about the $. UGA can afford to throw the $ at him. What about Pete Carroll? Urban Meyer?


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> Given all that, what makes SC such a great team now that they've beaten a team not worthy of a top 10 ranking?  Consuming too much of your own Kool-Aid there Ginny...



  Without angering the sensable UGA fans more that i have to we didnt beat a team not worthy of top 10......We dismantled them in the first 5 minutes of the game and shut the playbook.   We only threw the ball 10 times the whole game, 1 time in the second half.   That really isnt what forms my thoughts on USC.  What i base it on is we lead the SEC in sacks, #2 in the nation.    We have arguable the second best defense in the SEC.   We are ranked top 10 in every defensive stat.   Call me a homer but i'll take our front four over any in the nation.  What im saying is we have a monster defense and our offense has found a pulse since last year, nothing fancy but we dont have to score too much to win with our defense.  Our secondary was unproven to start the year and for some reason the "experts" said our weakness was our secondary.......Did you see any weakness from them saturday?   They have played awsome all year.   This is what forms my opinon of USC......24-3 at home,  13 strait SEC wins,  Undefeated in the east last year and so far this year, beat #1 bama in our house, connor shaw is 14-1 as a starter, we wrecked Nebraska in our bowl game......beat UGA 3 years in a row,  clemson 3 years in a row,  Ut 3 years in a row, UF soon to be 3 years in a row i hope  You dont do that and be average.   I dont think my post is without bearing.


----------



## jayandsam09 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd be the first to admit the team looked ill prepared.... But... Should a coach have to motivate BLUE CHIP athletes to play an arch rival/top 10 team????

There was most certainly bad play calling, a bad defensive game plan, and I agree the o line looked lost. Again though, all these highly touted recruiting classes? Sounds like they either need to learn to recruit players that will adapt to playing as a team, or hire coaches that can teach some of these blue chips how to do so


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Does Granthem have a buy out too? I think he makes around a Million a year for the next 3 or 4 years.



he would have to pay a percentage of his salary, unless he left for a hc position or an nfl position.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 8, 2012)

> This is what forms my opinon of USC......24-3 at home, 13 strait SEC wins, Undefeated in the east last year and so far this year, beat #1 bama in our house, connor shaw is 14-1 as a starter, we wrecked Nebraska in our bowl game......beat UGA 3 years in a row, clemson 3 years in a row, Ut 3 years in a row, UF soon to be 3 years in a row i hope You dont do that and be average. I dont think my post is without bearing.



Absolutely not, Spurrier has completely changed the landscape in Columbia, just the way he did in Gainesville.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 8, 2012)

> I'd be the first to admit the team looked ill prepared.... But... Should a coach have to motivate BLUE CHIP athletes to play an arch rival/top 10 team????



If you have any doubts how important coaching is, even regarding top level talent, look no further than the New Orleans Saints this year.  They are 1-4, and by all rights, should be 0-5.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

A Div 1 player shouldn't HAVE to be motivated against a top ten opponent.    Wasn't able to watch the game but maybe bench time would help for poor play/lack of effort. 

  The King said today on radio that SC on defense only did one thing different from the previous games. That was move the DE's outside a little bit more.  Maybe failure to make in game adjustments is the problem


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> My first try would be Saban. I know thats an easy one, but he's about the $. UGA can afford to throw the $ at him. What about Pete Carroll? Urban Meyer?



Gary Patterson at TCU would be huge with a talented program.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> My first try would be Saban. I know thats an easy one, but he's about the $. UGA can afford to throw the $ at him. What about Pete Carroll? Urban Meyer?



being realistic, saban isn't leaving bama right now.  urban is one year in to a contract at a school where he wants to be at and i think carroll wants to continue to be an nfl hc (if not, i assume he would want to remain on the west coast).

i just don't see any of those guys as realistic options.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> Without angering the sensable UGA fans more that i have to we didnt beat a team not worthy of top 10......We dismantled them in the first 5 minutes of the game and shut the playbook.   We only threw the ball 10 times the whole game, 1 time in the second half.   That really isnt what forms my thoughts on USC.  What i base it on is we lead the SEC in sacks, #2 in the nation.    We have arguable the second best defense in the SEC.   We are ranked top 10 in every defensive stat.   Call me a homer but i'll take our front four over any in the nation.  What im saying is we have a monster defense and our offense has found a pulse since last year, nothing fancy but we dont have to score too much to win with our defense.  Our secondary was unproven to start the year and for some reason the "experts" said our weakness was our secondary.......Did you see any weakness from them saturday?   They have played awsome all year.   This is what forms my opinon of USC......24-3 at home,  13 strait SEC wins,  Undefeated in the east last year and so far this year, beat #1 bama in our house, connor shaw is 14-1 as a starter, we wrecked Nebraska in our bowl game......beat UGA 3 years in a row,  clemson 3 years in a row,  Ut 3 years in a row, UF soon to be 3 years in a row i hope  You dont do that and be average.   I dont think my post is without bearing.



You beat Vandy by 4 points...GET IT, 4 points!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 8, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> he would have to pay a percentage of his salary, unless he left for a hc position or an nfl position.



No I mean does the team have a buy out or do they have to pay Granthem all of his money if they fire him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> Kirby Smart come on down!!



we won't go after him and i don't want him...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

ACguy said:


> No I mean does the team have a buy out or do they have to pay Granthem all of his money if they fire him.



i don't know, but i see no reason why we would fire him.  if we were to fire richt, i would rather see us promote grantham.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> being realistic, saban isn't leaving bama right now.  urban is one year in to a contract at a school where he wants to be at and i think carroll wants to continue to be an nfl hc (if not, i assume he would want to remain on the west coast).
> 
> i just don't see any of those guys as realistic options.


Saban would leave if the $ was right. Urban may be a long shot at OSU but UGA has the $ to hire whomever they want. Grantham could stay with Saban too!


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 8, 2012)

Personally, I'd love to see Gruden leave ESPN and coach, but that will never happen.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 8, 2012)

I think the atmosphere had alot to do with the game Saturday. Yes, it was one of the biggest games in SC's history. We knew whoever won that one was in the driver's seat for a shot at AL in the SECCG. Florida has come on strong and may have something to say about this but a loss in this game puts you way behind the 8 ball.


Here are some off camera comments from the TV coverage(if true). I saw this on another forum.

Herbstreit-Musburger dialogue from Sat. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following was taken from the direct feed during breaks and commercials of Saturday nights game. 


After first USC score
"That was quick" - Herbstreit

After USC interception:
"Watch out, the defense is dialed in" -Musburger
"Long game yet" -Herbstreit
"My they look good" - Musburger
"What?" -Herbstreit
"That defense gets rolling and watch out" - Musburger
"Georgia needs a stop"- Herbstreit

After USC second touchdown:
"That looked too easy" -Herbstreit
"It sure did" - Musburger
"Heather, are you red or white?" - Musburger (Not sure but I think this refers to which sideline she is currently on) 
"She's red, going white" -Unknown male (In truck maybe)
"Heather?" -Unknown male (In truck maybe)
"Heather?" -Unknown male (In truck maybe)
"Can we get a field report? I don't think Heather has a copy" -Unknown male (Someone in booth)
"It's awfully loud down there"- Musburger
"10-4" -Unknown male (reply to field report question from someone in truck)

Coming back from break following second score:
"Do we have Heather?" - Musburger
"Yes, will use first break S-1 and return. She cannot hear truck ques"- Unknown male. (Truck guy probably)

Following punt return for TD:
"Can you believe this?" -Herbstreit
"Can't hear a thing" - Musburger 
"They don't have a clue right now" -Herbstreit
"Can I get an adjustment, I can't hear"- Musburger
"Can you feel this? Is our room moving?" - Herbstreit
" 6 west just said the same thing" - Unknown male (Booth guy refering to camera guy stating his position is shaking)
" Like bouncing kinda" -Background voice (Different booth guy replying to Herbstreit)
"I think it is" - Herbstreit
" South Carolina smacked them with that one" -Musburger
" I don't know if they come back from this one" -Herbstreit
" Is this the best scene in college football you've seen Herbie?" -Musburger
" I don't know if it's the best ever, but it's the scariest yeah" -Herbstreit
" Remarkable scene" -Musburger
" Unbelievable" - Herbstreit


----------



## jayandsam09 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jason280 said:


> If you have any doubts how important coaching is, even regarding top level talent, look no further than the New Orleans Saints this year.  They are 1-4, and by all rights, should be 0-5.



No doubt. All I'm saying is that he shouldn't have to motivate players if they're recruiting the right ones. I can't ever remember a time a coach needed to motivate any of the teams I played for. Preparation and motivation are not the same is my point. It's one thing to go out and recruit a bunch of highly ranked and talented players, but what does it gain a program if they stay in trouble or need to be motivated to play a top ten team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

i don't doubt the atmosphere was wild, but i'll be happy if musburger never does another game i watch, he is brutal.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

jayandsam09 said:


> No doubt. All I'm saying is that he shouldn't have to motivate players if they're recruiting the right ones. I can't ever remember a time a coach needed to motivate any of the teams I played for. Preparation and motivation are not the same is my point. It's one thing to go out and recruit a bunch of highly ranked and talented players, but what does it gain a program if they stay in trouble or need to be motivated to play a top ten team.



i agree, no player needs to be motivated to play in a game like the one on saturday.  if you can't get up for a game like that, nothing a coach is going to say will change that.


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 8, 2012)

You sc fans are funny! You would think you just played Alabama for the naty and won by four touchdowns. You beat a mediocre team calm down. Best case scenario your going to go to Atlanta and get thumped by Bama.  You beat UGA congrats enjoy the win but don't forget your place in the college football world after all you are South Carolina.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> You beat Vandy by 4 points...GET IT, 4 points!



  What you dont see is we WON.   UGA tore vandy up and we beat UGA much worse than we did vandy....what is your point?   We really gave up 3 points to Mizzu with our starters and scored 31.........UGA and Mizz was a dead heat middle of the fourth quarter.......31-3,  35-7.....Do you see a pattern there?    Vandy was hyped all offseason to ready themselves for their "superbowl" they called it.  They were ready to play that day, at home, the same place they took UGA and Arkansas to the wire.   I cant argue common sense with you, you know better than what youre posting.   Either way,  You wont give USC the first game to get it together and mesh??   We dont all get to play the likes of Buffalo for openers.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2012)

I dont think that you have to get a player sky high, but there is such a thing as having players so keyed up that they hesitate on every play and then end up expecting to lose rather than win. Look at CMR's demeanor on the sideline, could anyone look over there and gain confidence.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> You sc fans are funny! You would think you just played Alabama for the naty and won by four touchdowns. You beat a mediocre team calm down. Best case scenario your going to go to Atlanta and get thumped by Bama.  You beat UGA congrats enjoy the win but don't forget your place in the college football world after all you are South Carolina.



  Well.....I guess we played Bama since UGA has and will play them before UGA does   It would take nothing short of a moron to say USC isnt a good team.  24-3 at home,  13 strait SEC game,  The last time we played bama(ranked #1 we beat them fairly easy).  We havent lost an SEC east game since 2009.......think about that.   Not saying we would beat bama but i think we can compete.  Whatever team that challenges Bama will have to be big and physical up front.....I think we are.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Look at CMR's demeanor on the sideline, could anyone look over there and gain confidence.



grantham's demeanor should give them confidence...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2012)

I also think SC is putting way too much stock in this win. You beat a team that almost lost to Tenn for petes sake. I for one was scared that we would not beat UT. You  are not going to win SEC. Enjoy what little success you have because it will be short lived. You played a great game against Ga. You have argubally the best coach in the conference, but you will not win the title this year or the next 10 years. You are about two notches above a mediocre Ga team. There is nothing wrong with that. I hope you do well in the Capital 1 bowl.


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> Well.....I guess we played Bama since UGA has and will play them before UGA does   It would take nothing short of a moron to say USC isnt a good team.  24-3 at home,  13 strait SEC game,  The last time we played bama(ranked #1 we beat them fairly easy).  We havent lost an SEC east game since 2009.......think about that.   Not saying we would beat bama but i think we can compete.  Whatever team that challenges Bama will have to be big and physical up front.....I think we are.


I got your moron Alice. No one said USC isnt a good team. But with all this crowing its obvious you don't know your place. When's the last time USC won an SEC title? NEVER         You beat UGA it was a good win but that's all it was one good win. In one breath UGA sucks and in another your all of a sudden relevant bc you beat them? Really?


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> What you dont see is we WON.   UGA tore vandy up and we beat UGA much worse than we did vandy....what is your point?   We really gave up 3 points to Mizzu with our starters and scored 31.........UGA and Mizz was a dead heat middle of the fourth quarter.......31-3,  35-7.....Do you see a pattern there?    Vandy was hyped all offseason to ready themselves for their "superbowl" they called it.  They were ready to play that day, at home, the same place they took UGA and Arkansas to the wire.   I cant argue common sense with you, you know better than what youre posting.   Either way,  You wont give USC the first game to get it together and mesh??   We dont all get to play the likes of Buffalo for openers.



Have you not been following the threads?  Many times it has been posted that during Richt's tenure he has a few games per year where his teams inherently do not show up to play for whatever reason.  We did not show up to play against SC.  Now, we destroyed a team that you guys beat by 4 points, which proves the earlier point.    Good thing you don't argue common sense because you can't even follow simple logic...


----------



## General Lee (Oct 8, 2012)

Chip Kelley from Oregon


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> Have you not been following the threads?  Many times it has been posted that during Richt's tenure he has a few games per year where his teams inherently do not show up to play for whatever reason.  We did not show up to play against SC.  Now, we destroyed a team that you guys beat by 4 points, which proves the earlier point.    Good thing you don't argue common sense because you can't even follow simple logic...



 You spin things your way also...UGA and Mizz was a dead heat with minutes left in the game.....They scored a feild goal on our starter the whole game.      Uga didnt score but four more points than they did on us.   Seems to me UGA and Mizz were even late in the fourth and both were dismantled by USC by pretty much the same score....It doesnt get any clearer than that.    31-3....35-7  You can lose and be opinionative, you dont have to be bitter.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> I got your moron Alice. No one said USC isnt a good team. But with all this crowing its obvious you don't know your place. When's the last time USC won an SEC title? NEVER         You beat UGA it was a good win but that's all it was one good win. In one breath UGA sucks and in another your all of a sudden relevant bc you beat them? Really?



  I dont get what youre saying and dont think you do.....We dont have a SEC title so we know our place.....UGA has a few but sucks but all of a sudden we think were relevant because we beat them????   Why bring up any title?    Uga has a NC and 6 SEC titles but we've owned them 3 years in a row........What does their titles that other players earned have ANYHING to do with this or any season?  The historic title talk will go down as the most useless arguement ever.   Its like Clemson talking about owning us thru the year........Those days are gone, 3 in a row there, what does 30 years ago have to do with what is played out on the feild this year?....................................................NOTHING.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> You spin things your way also...UGA and Mizz was a dead heat with minutes left in the game.....They scored a feild goal on our starter the whole game.      Uga didnt score but four more points than they did on us.   Seems to me UGA and Mizz were even late in the fourth and both were dismantled by USC by pretty much the same score....It doesnt get any clearer than that.    31-3....35-7  You can lose and be opinionative, you dont have to be bitter.



I'll give you that one because SC sure deserves it. They kicked our tails..   But don't go off thinking you can challenge Bama, LSU, UF and the likes, because you beat a team that was "clearly undeserving of a top 10 ranking" as you say.  You can't have your cake and eat it too, my friend.  Try and spin that one, I know you will...


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> Have you not been following the threads?  Many times it has been posted that during Richt's tenure he has a few games per year where his teams inherently do not show up to play for whatever reason.  We did not show up to play against SC.  Now, we destroyed a team that you guys beat by 4 points, which proves the earlier point.    Good thing you don't argue common sense because you can't even follow simple logic...



  Oh yea ive been following them for a few years on here.  A month ago youd thought UGA had the 85 bears defense, Murray was the second coming of Joe Montana and Gurshal was going to dominate the nation...............Then the annual USC/UGA game and theres reality for a short period, then bitterness and a few days later USC sucks and we need to know our place  Its every year   I only have 363 days until we get to go thru this again


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

Buck said:


> I'll give you that one because SC sure deserves it. They kicked our tails..   But don't go off thinking you can challenge Bama, LSU, UF and the likes, because you beat a team that was "clearly undeserving of a top 10 ranking" as you say.  You can't have your cake and eat it too, my friend.  Try and spin that one, I know you will...



 Bear with me here..... I know LSU has looked horrible all year and lost to UF this week in gainesville.   I dont care what anyone says, LSU will be mad and motivated at home in Baton Rouge for revenge against USC this weekend, i believe they will be ready to show out.    Having said that and you say we cant challenge BAMA, LSU and UF......  Could i interest you in an avatar bet on this weekends game?   You are confident we will lose and were not a threat to those guys,   what do you say?   Dont be scared.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2012)

I think if Spurrier has our guys level headed and focused we can beat LSU at home.   We have the advantage at offense(be it not much) and i think we have as good or better defense.  Our run defense is statisticly better than LSU and thats their lifeblood, they live by the run and Mett has proven to be a bust.   Im not super confident but we have a decent chance.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> Oh yea ive been following them for a few years on here.  A month ago youd thought UGA had the 85 bears defense, Murray was the second coming of Joe Montana and Gurshal was going to dominate the nation...............Then the annual USC/UGA game and theres reality for a short period, then bitterness and a few days later USC sucks and we need to know our place Its every year   I only have 363 days until we get to go thru this again



past 3 years out of how many?  

This is for you Ginny...  Georgia is (46-16-2) against South Carolina

Guess what?  Spurrier won't be around long enough for you to catch up with that record...


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2012)

Buck said:


> past 3 years out of how many?
> 
> This is for you Ginny...  Georgia is (46-16-2) against South Carolina
> 
> Guess what?  Spurrier won't be around long enough for you to catch up with that record...



 This is funny.....Lattimore could go after this year to the NFL after 3 years of playing college football and he has NEVER lost to Clemson, Georgia, Tennessee and FLorida.  Thats quite an accomplishment.   Uga lost their first 5 games against Vanderbilt when they started playing football, thats funny but what does it matter??  It doesnt.   You can have the past, i look forward to the future.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2012)

Buck said:


> past 3 years out of how many?
> 
> This is for you Ginny...  Georgia is (46-16-2) against South Carolina
> 
> Guess what?  Spurrier won't be around long enough for you to catch up with that record...



  Ive asked you about three times in this thread.........Are you confident enough on LSU beating the sucky gamecocks this weekend  to put an avatar bet on it?   You say we cant put ourselves in the catagory with Bama, LSU or UF........I say you dont know what youre talking about.   How long will you avoid my challenge?   Let your avatar back up your talk.   Waiting on you.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2012)

gin house said:


> This is funny.....Lattimore could go after this year to the NFL after 3 years of playing college football and he has NEVER lost to Clemson, Georgia, Tennessee and FLorida.  Thats quite an accomplishment.   Uga lost their first 5 games against Vanderbilt when they started playing football, thats funny but what does it matter??  It doesnt.   You can have the past, i look forward to the future.



Congrats to Lattimore, he's a beast.  

GT won 2 or 3 games in I row against the dawgs about 10 years ago however,  we've won the last 8 in a row i believe it is.  I also look forward to the futue.  History is ceretainly on our side.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank goodness!!!  Finally a thread where no one came in and spouted that nonsense about how there is no one  better for UGA than Richt because he is such a good man and has integrity and blah blah blah. Yes CMR is a good man, and no has pulled for him more than me.  The bottom line however is he can no longer either coach or motivate (or both) to win the big ones.  To his credit he can recruit, but that only adds to our malaise when we annually get spanked by ranked teams. Regardless of his contract situation, nothing will change as long as the dollars keep rolling in and the important alumni remain silent. When that time changes make no mistake about it, there is someone out there who would love to come here that has the right stuff to maximize this talent consistently.  Fla. got Meyer, LSU got Miles, SC got Spurrier, Bama got Saban.  Not saying we will win them all, but we won't go 4 years between beating ranked teams. Our time will come.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 9, 2012)

Buck said:


> Have you not been following the threads?  *Many times it has been posted that during Richt's tenure he has a few games per year where his teams inherently do not show up to play for whatever reason.*  We did not show up to play against SC.  Now, we destroyed a team that you guys beat by 4 points, which proves the earlier point.    Good thing you don't argue common sense because you can't even follow simple logic...



It's called being out coached. It's almost always against the same teams for a reason . 

USCe 5-0 UGA 4-1
USCe 35 UGA 7 

Thats all we need to know.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey I've got no Dog (so to speak) in this fight but.....I'm a secondary Clemson fan so I hate the Gamecocks but till somebody knocks them down they belong in the talk with Bama, HEY they aren't just talking the talk they are walking the walk. Georgia fans get use to it, I love Richt but he has proven year after year his teams are loaded with talent yet they fail to have the toughness, meanness, killer attitude to compete in a tough neiborhood like the SEC. Attitude comes from the top. Richt will give you a 10-2, 9-3 year most every year but when it's time to show what you got against the big boys Richt's teams run and hide. Personally with what I've suffered thru at Ole Miss 10-2 sound pretty good to me but Georgia gets top 10 recruiting classes every year I don't feel that Richt gives a top 10 Coaching effort. The talent Georgia gets alone should give them 8 to 9 wins every year, mix in some top coaching and that should be 12-1 and competing for 13-0 every year with a trip to Atlanta in the mix many years. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

gin house said:


> Well.....I guess we played Bama since UGA has and will play them before UGA does   It would take nothing short of a moron to say USC isnt a good team.  24-3 at home,  13 strait SEC game,  The last time we played bama(ranked #1 we beat them fairly easy).  We havent lost an SEC east game since 2009.......think about that.   Not saying we would beat bama but i think we can compete.  Whatever team that challenges Bama will have to be big and physical up front.....I think we are.



Soooo, USCe has already clinched the east and I suppose the odds-makers have already favored USC over Bama?


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2012)

ACguy said:


> It's called being out coached. It's almost always against the same teams for a reason .
> 
> USCe 5-0 UGA 4-1
> USCe 35 UGA 7
> ...



Thank you.  Another point we've been trying to tell Ginny.  Has nothing to do with stats or by how many points someone scored against the other opponent.  This game was lost due to poor planning, lack of execution and failure to make game time adjustments when obviously Richt and Co. wiffed prior to game day.  (Also, Something of which Richt has a proven track of record of doing)

Pretty simple logic but for some on here they can't separate reality for all the gamecock kool-aid being consumed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I also think SC is putting way too much stock in this win. You beat a team that almost lost to Tenn for petes sake. I for one was scared that we would not beat UT. You  are not going to win SEC. Enjoy what little success you have because it will be short lived. You played a great game against Ga. You have argubally the best coach in the conference, but you will not win the title this year or the next 10 years. You are about two notches above a mediocre Ga team. There is nothing wrong with that. I hope you do well in the Capital 1 bowl.


Sorry Charlie. Saban is the best coach in college football and the sec. Spurrier isn't even a close second.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Sorry Charlie. Saban is the best coach in college football and the sec. Spurrier isn't even a close second.



Yep and spurrier isn't second.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2012)

Buck said:


> past 3 years out of how many?
> 
> This is for you Ginny...  Georgia is (46-16-2) against South Carolina
> 
> Guess what?  Spurrier won't be around long enough for you to catch up with that record...



You can throw out series numbers all day, and yes it is very impressive. But, three in a row against the dogs is where the conversation is at right now, and some of the dogs can't handle the truth.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> You can throw out series numbers all day, and yes it is very impressive. But, three in a row against the dogs is where the conversation is at right now, and some of the dogs can't handle the truth.



I agree.  Anything beyond 10 years or so, means little to me.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> My first try would be Saban. I know thats an easy one, but he's about the $. UGA can afford to throw the $ at him. What about Pete Carroll? Urban Meyer?



Urban has his dream job and you won't outbid OSU.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> realistically speaking, who is out there that you would be willing to throw big money at?



Tressel anyone?

All kidding aside, you can't deny his ability to just win. In 10 years he hardly ever lost a game he shouldn't have lost. His defenses were stellar. Only knock was his stubborn offensive philosophy which always kept the competition in the game. With that said, he dominated his biggest rival, won a NC, played in 9 BCS games (which is just sick if you ask me), won 6 out of the 9 BCS games he played in, etc. In the era of the BCS, he was certianly at the top with what he accomplished.

Will someone get over his handling of tatoos for trinkets after his 5 year ban, I say yes.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jst blew a 22 d shot at a pope and young 8 reading this pointless post


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Taporsnap77 said:


> Jst blew a 22 d shot at a pope and young 8 reading this pointless post



Your % is about to rival Murray's from Saturday night.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm ready for Rambo to be gone and have T Matthews playing safety.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> My first try would be Saban. I know thats an easy one, but he's about the $. UGA can afford to throw the $ at him. What about Pete Carroll? Urban Meyer?



You're making a lot of assumptions, the first being that any of these coaches would want the job.

Another assumption is "but he's about the $"; if that were the truth he would have already been gone.

I find it comical that so many UGA fans never hesitated to say less than flattering remarks about Saban, some even saying that would never want Saban, that they hate Saban.  But now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions, the first being that any of these coaches would want the job



Absolutely correct, but I think he was throwing out a wish list, realistic or not.


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions, the first being that any of these coaches would want the job.
> 
> Another assumption is "but he's about the $"; if that were the truth he would have already been gone.
> 
> I find it comical that so many UGA fans never hesitated to say less than flattering remarks about Saban, some even saying that would never want Saban, that they hate Saban.  But now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



If someone offered you twice as much money to do the same job would you do it? I would. And as far as my feelings on Saban I think he's the best coach in the SEC I don't hate anyone.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions, the first being that any of these coaches would want the job.
> 
> Another assumption is "but he's about the $"; if that were the truth he would have already been gone.
> 
> I find it comical that so many UGA fans never hesitated to say less than flattering remarks about Saban, some even saying that would never want Saban, that they hate Saban.  But now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 You never read where I said any sort. What makes you think Saban wouldnt want to coach in Athens? Thats just yout pride typing......



rex upshaw said:


> Absolutely correct, but I think he was throwing out a wish list, realistic or not.


This! Just a melt down mode rant! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> If someone offered you twice as much money to do the same job would you do it? I would. And as far as my feelings on Saban I think he's the best coach in the SEC I don't hate anyone.



Them Bama boys got too much pride thinking Saban wouldnt jump ship. A man is loyal to who signs his checks and Saban has made that clear. He would take the Ga job if the $ was right. He pretty much has his way with recruiting in this state anyways and has a house here. Anyone to say he wouldnt come to UGA is simply foolishness!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You never read where I said any sort. What makes you think Saban wouldnt want to coach in Athens? Thats just yout pride typing......



I didn't say you specifically said that I I certainly wasn't going to go back and try and find all of the Saban bashing comments made by numerous UGA fans on this forum( and there are plenty).

Have you ever seen or heard Saban expressing an interest in coaching UGA??  Not my pride talking, just facts as I see them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This! Just a melt down mode rant! Go Dawgs!



No worries, you're entitled to such.  I about launched a Budweiser bottle through my tv Saturday night...had I not fumbled it, I'd of been off to Brandsmart Sunday A.M.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Have you ever seen or heard Saban expressing an interest in coaching UGA??  Not my pride talking, just facts as I see them.



Doubtful, but I feel like I remember him saying he was not going to be the Alabama coach...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I didn't say you specifically said that I I certainly wasn't going to go back and try and find all of the Saban bashing comments made by numerous UGA fans on this forum( and there are plenty).
> 
> Have you ever seen or heard Saban expressing an interest in coaching UGA??  Not my pride talking, just facts as I see them.


No I havent but did he ever say I want to coach at Michigan St, LSU, Miami, Bama? Come on brother dont act like Bama is the only place for Saban. Saban wont take a job where he doesnt have free reign to do it his way. Saban has proven two things since he started coaching. He wins NC! He is only loyal to the man that signs the check. Trying to argue anything different is crazy!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Doubtful, but I feel like I remember him saying he was not going to be the Alabama coach...



Exactly!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> No worries, you're entitled to such.  I about launched a Budweiser bottle through my tv Saturday night...had I not fumbled it, I'd of been off to Brandsmart Sunday A.M.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys, I love my Dawgs and I agree that some changes need to be made. I think Bobo is a lot of our problem but the buck does eventually fall to Richt. Something has to change. I think if we lose to Florida that may be the straw that breaks the camels back.

As hard as it is to say this I am actually drinking the Gamecock Kool Aid right now. I will reserve final judgement for the next two weeks but this team looks legit. I honestly think they could win out, challenge Bama in Atlanta and if they beat them I don't see Oregon or anyone else beating them.

Also I am of the opinion that once a team beats my Dawgs I want them to beat everybody they play.

Finally as a resident of SC nothing on earth would make me happier than seeing UGA sneak into the SECCG again this year. It would drive the coots nuts!!


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 9, 2012)

Buck said:


> You beat Vandy by 4 points...GET IT, 4 points!



And the mighty Dwags by 28. GET IT?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> And the mighty Dwags by 28. GET IT?



Congrats, you guys whipped us on Saturday.  That being said, the season is not over and both teams have plenty to play for.  Until you guys meet Alabama at the dome for a shot at the sec title, your goal for this year has not been accomplished.  For the all the excitement you guys have right now, which is certainly understandable, it can still all come crashing down.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 9, 2012)

Dawgs got beat by a better more talented team.  As much as it pains me to say that, it's the truth.

It wasn't all Bobo's fault.  It wasn't all Richt's fault.  Yes, they probably could have made better adjustments in the second half.  But how do you make a bunch of shell shocked kids snap out of it and play from that far behind against a team that is completely dominating them in every area of the game?

If they lose to Fla, they'll finish the season with 10 wins....


...you do not fire a head coach or an assistant that gets you 10 wins for "what might be"....ever. 

How is it that Grantham wasn't mentioned in the OP?  How is that?  His unit has performed the worst with the most talent and yet he doesn't even get a mention?

I love the fact that Dawg fans still expect a national championship every year.  It makes me glad that the expectations are that high.  But it ain't gonna happen and right now, unfortunately, most of the best teams in the country are in your division and your conference.

Beating all of them in any given year is about a million to one shot...even with the most talent.  Ask Nick Saban.

This team will straighten up.  They've got too much talent not to.  If they don't, and they end up with 4-5 losses, then you're 100% right...Richt and Bobo (and Grantham) have failed and need to move on at that point.

Right now we have one loss...the best freshman RB tandem in the past decade...but they are freshmen, a freshman and a bunch of sophomores on the O-line who have seriously outperformed expectations (until last sat when they played against men) and some really really high expectations.

I guess I'm literally the only Dawg fan left who is super happy with 10-11 wins and a bowl win.  I'll take that for the next 10 years of you hand it to me.  Who are we going to go get?  Did somebody really suggest Derrik Dooly?  Did somebody seriously suggest we just take our chances and if the new coach fails that's ok?

I suppose we could go waive a Benjamin under Lane Kiffin's nose and he's jump ship for us.  Otherwise, I'm open to hearing the "options" out there.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> And the mighty Dwags by 28. GET IT?



 Ginny's Kool-Aid is alive and kicking amongst the Gamecock nation in here, I see..   You boys have a long way to go considering you haven't even beaten a team "worthy of a top 10 ranking"....


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 9, 2012)

2bbshot said:


> If someone offered you twice as much money to do the same job would you do it? I would. And as far as my feelings on Saban I think he's the best coach in the SEC I don't hate anyone.



If McGarity offered Saban $8 million a year to coach the Dawgs he would be in Athens so quick it would make peoples heads spin. He already has a house on Lake Burton so you know he loves the great state of Georgia. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> If McGarity offered Saban $8 million a year to coach the Dawgs he would be in Athens so quick it would make peoples heads spin. He already has a house on Lake Burton so you know he loves the great state of Georgia. Go Dawgs!



IF, IF, IF,

If frogs had wings,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> IF, IF, IF,
> 
> If frogs had wings,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Never ever think saban loyalty lies with Bama because you'll get your heart broke.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Never ever think saban loyalty lies with Bama because you'll get your heart broke.



The same coach that stood in Miami and swore he would not be the coach at Alabama.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> The same coach that stood in Miami and swore he would not be the coach at Alabama.



Well, until you have him, you can IF IF IF all you want.  

If he is so evil, why do any of you want him?

But, I see that you have recently joined so you wouldn't know about the numerous UGA fans that said the would never have him at UGA, some stated that they would rather sacrifice their first born.

And if you think UGA has deeper pockets than Bama,,,, dream on.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> If they lose to Fla, they'll finish the season with 10 wins....
> 
> 
> ...you do not fire a head coach or an assistant that gets you 10 wins for "what might be"....ever.



You do if he can't get past the 10-2 record and you want to.

I hate Saban because he coaches for 'Bama. Move him to Athens and he hung the moon as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, until you have him, you can IF IF IF all you want.
> 
> If he is so evil, why do any of you want him?
> 
> ...



We have a half billion dollar endowment at UGA. I think McGarity can afford to hire Saban away from the Tide.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> We have a half billion dollar endowment at UGA. I think McGarity can afford to hire Saban away from the Tide.



Go for it, talk is cheap


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Go for it, talk is cheap



We are talking about a wish list bammer. Don't think UGA can't afford saban because they can. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

How many coaches did Bama go through before they got Saban?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How many coaches did Bama go through before they got Saban?



toooooo Many....One of which never coached a game.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How many coaches did Bama go through before they got Saban?



Dubose
Franchione
Mike Price
Mike Shula

That is a list of high quality talent right there.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 9, 2012)

Palmetto said:


> Guys, I love my Dawgs and I agree that some changes need to be made. I think Bobo is a lot of our problem but the buck does eventually fall to Richt. Something has to change. I think *if we lose to Florida* that may be the straw that breaks the camels back.
> 
> As hard as it is to say this I am actually drinking the Gamecock Kool Aid right now. I will reserve final judgement for the next two weeks but this team looks legit. I honestly think they could win out, challenge Bama in Atlanta and if they beat them I don't see Oregon or anyone else beating them.
> 
> ...



I think we can pretty much count on that now.  I didn't think so when the season started but right now FL is moving up and UGA headed down.  If we do lose to FL, I think heads may finally roll in Athens.  The fan base right now is as mad as I've ever seen them and the fire under CMR as hot or hotter than ever.  Loosing (being embarrased) on the national stage once again is just too much to bear.  SC and ESPN exposed UGA as imposters and frauds.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Please stop all this Saban to Athens yak.  Bama will be his last stop.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

FootLongDawg said:


> Bama will be his last stop.



....before his next one.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> ....before his next one.



Mmm Hmm!!!


----------



## David Parker (Oct 9, 2012)

*perspectives*

Dawgs = Greatest that will ever be.
CMR = epic fail

After 12 seasons and not one appearance in the NCG, I'm agreed on him moving on down the line.  Get someone that will rattle Spurrier for sure.

I don't get it.  Dunno if it's wanting to be a fan of winning games more than just a fan of the team or what.  If you live and breathe Georgia, they'll never be mediocre though.  Check that at the Arches sir.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2012)

HighCotton said:


> SC and ESPN exposed UGA as imposters and frauds.



The coach, not the team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

elfiii said:


> The coach, not the team.



Yep.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> The same coach that stood in Miami and swore he would not be the coach at Alabama.




Dang, you sure sound a lot like that guy who got banned here.  Les somebody.

Course, your avatar looks a lot like that Tim Smith feller.

Joined on 10/6 and jumping right on in.  I know someone else who always tried to peg those of the banned brotherhood by whining to mods about the new guy jumping right on in.

But, what the heck.  Welcome back!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Dubose
> Franchione
> Mike Price
> Mike Shula
> ...



Jim Donnan
Ray Goff

Sorry for the butt hurtin you guys had this past weekend


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Dang, you sure sound a lot like that guy who got banned here.  Les somebody.
> 
> Course, your avatar looks a lot like that Tim Smith feller.
> 
> ...



And I thought I was the only one who noticed.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Jim Donnan
> Ray Goff
> 
> Sorry for the butt hurtin you guys had this past weekend



Why do you have to be so mean? Davey UGa will hire Saban, and we will beat a ranked team again and will win a NC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Dang, you sure sound a lot like that guy who got banned here.  Les somebody.
> 
> Course, your avatar looks a lot like that Tim Smith feller.
> 
> ...





Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> And I thought I was the only one who noticed.


Hmm.............


----------



## ACguy (Oct 9, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> We have a half billion dollar endowment at UGA. I think McGarity can afford to hire Saban away from the Tide.



It's not going to happen. Bama has deep pockets too. Maybe you can get Dooley from UT.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

ACguy said:


> It's not going to happen. Bama has deep pockets too. Maybe you can get Dooley from UT.



Dooley,,,,,,, Nah,,,,,,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Why do you have to be so mean? Davey UGa will hire Saban, and we will beat a ranked team again and will win a NC!!!!!!!!!




What I hate is that in order to set one UGA fan straight I sometimes have to insult all UGA fans (because of one or 2 UGA fans).

Good luck on the NC thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Saban would be okay but I would rather have a great coach that would stay with us for at least 10 years.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What I hate is that in order to set one UGA fan straight I sometimes have to insult all UGA fans (because of one or 2 UGA fans).
> 
> Good luck on the NC thing.



Nick Saban to Athens.... Mark it down.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Saban would be okay but I would rather have a great coach that would stay with us for at least 10 years.



We have one of those now Charlie!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Saban would be okay but I would rather have a great coach that would stay with us for at least 10 years.



Well then, you're good to go! 
Seriously, you Dawgs are caught in an unusual situation. If a coach goes 3-9, 5-7, etc, it makes firing a coach easy. But what do you do when you're 10-2 every year? The optimism each year is understandable.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nick Saban to Athens.... Mark it down.



Lend me your crayon.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Lend me your crayon.



I know it's hard to see now. Lsu, and Miami fans never thought he would be at Bama. The man bought a house in this state for a reason....... He will be the next HC! Cant wait to see him in red and black!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2012)

Saban to UGA..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I know it's hard to see now. Lsu, and Miami fans never thought he would be at Bama. The man bought a house in this state for a reason....... He will be the next HC! Cant wait to see him in red and black!!! Go Dawgs!





Buck said:


> Saban to UGA..



It happened. The mental meltdown finally occurred. 
Poor fella's....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It happened. The mental meltdown finally occurred.
> Poor fella's....



What?


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It happened. The mental meltdown finally occurred.
> Poor fella's....



  Gotta laugh to keep from crying..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2012)

Buck said:


> Gotta laugh to keep from crying..



I think the 'Bama guys are starting to get worried we will steal him away. It would be a shorter drive to Lake Burton for him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

elfiii said:


> I think the 'Bama guys are starting to get worried we will steal him away. It would be a shorter drive to Lake Burton for him.



No way he would leave Bama he is faithful to Bama.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

How does Saban do on the high Board?


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No way he would leave Bama he is faithful to Bama.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How does Saban do on the high Board?



Better than Corso. Not as good as Richt.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Better than Corso. Not as good as Richt.[/QUOTE
> 
> We dont need anyone that is not as good as Richt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Got some inside info that Leon Farmer delivered a years supply of Budweiser to Sabans lake Burton home. Mark it down Saban will be in Athens after this season........ Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nick Saban to Athens.... Mark it down.





You pup fans are so delusional, must be a democrat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Dang, you sure sound a lot like that guy who got banned here.  Les somebody.
> 
> Course, your avatar looks a lot like that Tim Smith feller.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing too. Welcome back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Dang, you sure sound a lot like that guy who got banned here.  Les somebody.
> 
> Course, your avatar looks a lot like that Tim Smith feller.
> 
> ...


Welcome Jimmy Ray Dawg


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 10, 2012)

Phftttttt.......


----------



## David Parker (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I just saw Fran and Nick lauching at Anchorage.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 10, 2012)

If he wins another NC this year, the administration at Alabama would start selling off campus buildings to pay whatever salary he desires going forward if that's what they had to do.  "Forget the science program...we need to win football games!"

He might think about leaving.  But they'll pay him  whatever he wants if he wins again.


----------



## riverdiver (Oct 10, 2012)

Flash said:


> The King said today on radio that SC on defense only did one thing different from the previous games. That was move the DE's outside a little bit more.  Maybe failure to make in game adjustments is the problem



You don't lose a game 35-7 because the two DE's played a step or two wider.

You don't have two good RB's (Marshall/Gurley) rush for what..a combined 75 yards when their average is much higher, simply because the DE's played a step or two wider.

You don't have an offense averaging 500YPG go in the dumper because the two DE's play a step or two wider.

You don't give up another 100+ yard game to Lattimore and a solid performance from a QB with a cracked shoulder blade because SC's two DE's played a step or two wider.

I think UGA came in overconfident after running up stats and poorly prepared, and didn't know what to do when SC punched them in the teeth.

Richt had the same expressionless stare in his face that Fat Brad Scott used to get when he was at SC. I think he was as shellshocked as the rest of the team.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 10, 2012)

Watching Georgia play games, that mean something, is like watching Andy Griffith reruns...you pretty much know what's going to happen. It's not like you haven't seen it over and over and over...


----------

